# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update49 [ Samsung new security meid cert write supported][22-02-2017]

## mohamed73

*GcPro Key Total update count 49 release date 22-02-2017*  *GCPRO GSMTOOL V1.0.0.0043 released.*  *What's New:* *Added*: *Samsung MEID cert write new models supported.*      *Improvements:* *SS335 cert write imei 1 get currupted.**SS335 cert read imei 2.**SS315 cert write imei 1 get currupted.**SS315 cert read imei 2.**adb unlock.**imei cert write adb.**nv_data write fail due to cpefs.**comport & modem port.*   *Strongly Recommend to use Latest version.*  *NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION..*  *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.*  *Download Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________

----------


## CVCC0900

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

